# My experience with Specialized and their Warranty



## B16 (Apr 6, 2013)

I wanted to write a quick note about my new 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert Compact.


On the left side for the tension adjuster for the rear derailleur near the entrance to the internal routing, there was a weird paint chip/cracking starting. It could have easily been in just the paint. I went to my LBS and they said they will contact Spesh.

Today I was notified they are sending me a brand new 2013 S-Works Roubaix.

This is a testament to Specialized standing behind their product.


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that is awesome customer service. Good to hear that Specialized takes care of their customers.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

That's awesome. I'm going to be riding a new Specialized bike come this October. This is the last year I'll be on a Cannondale.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

B16 said:


> I wanted to write a quick note about my new 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert Compact.
> 
> 
> On the left side for the tension adjuster for the rear derailleur near the entrance to the internal routing, there was a weird paint chip/cracking starting. It could have easily been in just the paint. I went to my LBS and they said they will contact Spesh.
> ...


Lets see some pics when the new bike arrives!


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Man I wish that would happen to me  

I think I'll go out and check my frame now:thumbsup:

Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Is it possible to send some photo here about the defected area. I want to see it.

And I am again proud that I am riding on a specialized


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd be very curious to see the pictures of the area in question as well. I've got a Tarmac Pro SL4 and just discovered last night, a crack on the side of the headtube that looks questionable. I ran it down to the LBS I purched from and had them look it over. They believe it's just a crack in the paint, but man, I'm not 100% on their assesment.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

surfinguru said:


> I'd be very curious to see the pictures of the area in question as well. I've got a Tarmac Pro SL4 and just discovered last night, a crack on the side of the headtube that looks questionable. I ran it down to the LBS I purched from and had them look it over. They believe it's just a crack in the paint, but man, I'm not 100% on their assesment.


Some on this forum say that a tap test (using a coin to tap around the suspect area, then directly on it) will tell if there's a crack through the CF. If the noise changes when tapping directly on it, that's evidence of a crack. Unscientific, but makes sense, IMO.


----------

